# Just got my BFP; Standing in 3 weddings this summer?!



## Orglethorp

Hi everyone!

So my fiance and I just got an unexpected BFP today! We weren't _trying_ anymore (stopped tracking and measuring and such in the fall) because of the summer schedule ahead of us, but since we hadn't had any luck in 2 years, I never bothered to get that BC prescription filled. Surprise! lol.

Even though I haven't been tracking stuff I still mentally note my approximate cycle timeline every time AF shows up. I probably ovulated around the 21st of January. I was expecting AF this past weekend. I took my test on whim, in afternoon on no hold at all, and got a blazing BFP.

My first thought after realizing that wasn't the control line was oh crap, I already bought my wedding dress! My family have already ordered bridesmaids dresses for me for standing in their weddings!

I'll be due sometime in October.

I'm getting married July 21st. My mother is getting married the last weekend in April. My sister is getting married August 24th. 

Mom's wedding roughly aligns with the transition from 1st to 2nd trimester, so I shouldn't have a big bump yet, and I've heard 2nd trimester is the best time for travel. I think getting to her wedding (flying across the country) will be fine, and it's a theme wedding with costumes, so I'm not too worried about the "dress" either.

My own wedding aligns with the transition from 2nd to 3rd trimester. My dress will definitely need to be altered, but I don't know what to do about it. 

My sister's wedding will be well into my 3rd trimester. I'll be 7 months.
The dress they ordered for me to wear last week with measurements I gave last week is _NOT_ going to fit. I am maid of honour, so if I wear something different from the other girls it won't look too out of place, but my sister is being SUCH a bridezilla. And can I even fly at 7 months? (Again, other side of the country.) My fiance and I are supposed to be going on our honeymoon that week, right before her wedding, too. My family booked it for us and worked all the dates so we'd only fly once that month. Sandwiched in between honeymoon & sister's wedding is a 2nd reception for my fiance and I, organized by my grandmother, for all the family who can't make the cross-country trip to attend our wedding in July. So, yeah, lots in August. When I'll be 7 months. 

I don't even know what I want out of this thread. I'm just freaking out and can't call my mom on this yet.


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I think you will be just fine. I bet your sister will be over the moon for you so hopefully you can find a similar dress if not the same in in maternity size.

As for your wedding, can you cancel the dress order and find a maternity dress or one that has sons give in the belly? 
Travel is fine if all goes well until 8 months in most cases. Don't panic


----------



## Orglethorp

The wedding dress is hanging in my closet. I bought it 1.5 years ago. I bought a larger size than what fit at the time so it could be altered, but I'm not so sure there's enough allowance for a pregnant belly. I left enough for 2 year of life / possibly being post-baby, because at the time we were still in our first year of trying and I was optimistic.

I know every pregnancy, for every woman is different, but I'm hoping I'll be like my mother. She barely looked pregnant at all at 7 months with me (her first).


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Can you sell the dress and buy a different one?


----------



## Orglethorp

Probably. I've got my first Dr. appointment next Wednesday, and we're going to tell our families about the pregnancy after the first round of bloodwork results. Once the cat's out of the bag, I'll enlist help from my mother in law to do the bridal salon visits. We were already going to do that together (because I still need the crinolin, veil, etc.) in April or May anyway; now we'll just do it earlier. Maybe my current dress can be altered appropriately. 

My fiance's cousin bought her own wedding dress 2 years early as well, and then gained too much weight before her wedding and had to have it altered. Someone in the area was able to save the day by constructing a new bodice out of material from the skirt. If someone can work a mircale on mine without costing more than a new dress / without destroying the details I love about the dress, that's the best option.


----------

